# Crab



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know any good restaurants for Crab?

I know the Atlantis french one - but i prefer not to spend 500 AED 

Thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh some crab cakes would be nice ...!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, i just want a place where I can get some huge Alaskan crab legs.........


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

500 AED for crabs? man thats real steep.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

that restaurant is ridiculous, 1 Michelin star and they go mental lol, its like an ''oyster bar'' - but they do crab there as well.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i guess 1 michelin star + being in atlantis = crazy prices


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> 500 AED for crabs? man thats real steep.


That's the going rate in the bars of bur Dubai...



Allegedly...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahahhaahaha


----------



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pisces in the Madinat, awsome seafood there!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That's the going rate in the bars of bur Dubai...
> 
> 
> 
> Allegedly...




And you catch them yourself!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

the kind of crabs in bur dubai u dont have to pay for.


Andy Capp said:


> That's the going rate in the bars of bur Dubai...
> 
> 
> 
> Allegedly...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah you catch it in the air..


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

*Pepper Crab*

Try Pepper Crab in Grand Hyatt ! Food is delicious there and cheaper than Atlantis

Give it a try !


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks man.


----------

